# Camo for your bow(water transfer printing)



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*ok*

New patterns available


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

looks sweet wish i had some money i would send you my shotgun!


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*nice*

i hear ya. now carrying the ultimate camo pattern


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Feb 15, 2006)

Those look wicked sharp! I love the skulls


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Cool*

Thanks


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

those skulls look awsome....nice work


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*ty*

Thanks


----------



## mass hole (Jun 29, 2008)

can you dip over the existing camo on my limbs?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Did not see any Predator Camo I like the Fall Gray Pattern. Might be worth offering it...

LFM


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Looks like a nice product. Have you thought about giving away a film dip package to get yourself noticed?

Just saying...:smile:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

dude your less then an hour away from me, I have several bows I would like to have some of your designs applied to, I will be calling you very soon.


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*camo*

I do offer the predator patterns just opened acct with a new supplier today that offers that film


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*patterns*

We now offer Ultimate camo and PREDATOR camo


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*to*

pms sent


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*up*

Thanks


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys pms sent


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*asat*

ASAT camo now in stock


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pictures*

here is some pics of work ive done.


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*ty*

thanks


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

That is cool , what is that a hog skull ?


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you offer a gloss black?


----------



## dumluck (Jan 12, 2010)

*not cool*

yeah not cool jackin someone is else's thunder. hey buckeyewtp what's the cost for a whole bow no accesories?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the questions guys!

Yea thats a boar skull.


I do offer gloss black.

a whole bow meaning (riser,limbs,cams or wheels) 125.00


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*pics*

new pics posted buckeyewtp.com thanks


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

can u do the new pse skull camo they have on their new bows???


----------



## Oneofour (Sep 4, 2009)

Is that a Mosin Nagant?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*mosin*

yes it is


----------



## cigma (Oct 31, 2009)

pretty cool!


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*thx*

Thanks


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

this might be a dumb question but do you have to take the existing paint off or do you just put this right over it


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Another thread hyjacker?


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

buckeyewtp said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that i offer Water transfer priting services so you guys can get your bows refinished or have camo applied i have dozens of patterns. You can check out www.buckeyewtp.com for pics and info


That skull is cool!!!


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Why*

Why do they feel they need to hijack my thread why cant they create their own? Is it just me ?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

buckeyewtp said:


> Why do they feel they need to hijack my thread why cant they create their own? Is it just me ?


I think I got your thread cleaned up and warnings sent to the thread hijackers. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you kindly sir


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*giveaway*

Free camo dip giveaway soon!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Im in Lancaster Ohio... Would love to visit and have my limbs done. How long is the process?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*pm*

Pm sent


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

would it be possible to do a flat black? im considering the skull camo (riser) that is on the new pse bows with flat black limbs? price for that if u wouldnt mind? ill be sending my bow in a few months, have u got any pics of anything dipped in that camo yet?


----------



## softballfamily4 (Dec 24, 2009)

*cool beans*

I am in delaware ,ohio.what are your buisness hours?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hours*

What are you looking to get done ?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

_Just my thoughts......_

But, I would list your local business address/ hours to your "About us" section of the website. 

Me, I would travel an hour or two to give a local business my money versus sending my gear all the way across the US to another company...... 

I hope you do well and will keep you in mind next year. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's some of their work:


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you sir


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Buckeye I have been doing some PMing with you. My question I have in the ASAT pattern is there a way you can shrink it down so the pattern isn't so big? Not sure if that makes since but I think the pattern would be cool if you dipped a large object but when you dip something smaller I think the pattern is just to big to stand out. I would really like to see some pictures of something dipped in ASAT before I pull the trigger...Do your best at answering my question..haha


----------



## christalker (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome stuff I need a sight done can you do sights?


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*sent*

Pm's sent


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank to the people who visited us at the deer and turkey expo.


----------



## atte (Feb 11, 2012)

How much to dip a bow cams and everything


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I clicked on his profile, he has not logged on since April 9, 2010. I would like to know his prices as well, though.


----------

